# 3.6... bad???



## Becky1984 (Mar 28, 2017)

whilst at hospital for stomach pains they tested by glucose level and it was 3.6, was put on a drip and wasn't allowed to leave until it was 4. What does this mean? Am I now over medicated


----------



## grovesy (Mar 28, 2017)

What medication are you on.


----------



## Becky1984 (Mar 28, 2017)

I was on dapagliflozin and my blood sugar in average was 6.2, now after adding trulicity it's 3.8. Could this be why I'm so incredibly tired


----------



## grovesy (Mar 28, 2017)

I am not familiar with thoose, but check the patient leaflet to see if either or combination of thoose cause low blood sugar.


----------



## James 048 (Mar 28, 2017)

Becky1984 said:


> whilst at hospital for stomach pains they tested by glucose level and it was 3.6, was put on a drip and wasn't allowed to leave until it was 4. What does this mean? Am I now over medicated


Hi Becky .
Hope you get your numbers stabilised very soon .


----------



## trophywench (Mar 28, 2017)

You possibly are - but do you often see those sort of levels or was it a one-off ?


----------



## Becky1984 (Mar 29, 2017)

Not sure as don't test at home - had a phone call from Docs this morning been called in, so not sure what that means.... very anxious now


----------



## Steff (Mar 29, 2017)

Becky1984 said:


> Not sure as don't test at home - had a phone call from Docs this morning been called in, so not sure what that means.... very anxious now


Becky hope it went/goes ok let us know what happened .


----------



## grovesy (Mar 29, 2017)

Becky1984 said:


> Not sure as don't test at home - had a phone call from Docs this morning been called in, so not sure what that means.... very anxious now


Good luck.


----------



## Becky1984 (Mar 29, 2017)

So I am on too much medication so now got to stop taking tablets and stick with one injection a week. I have to test every two hours until I get a reading on 5 or above for a whole day. If it gets below 5, I'm currently at 4.2 try a glass of milk and test again 15mins later if still doesn't come up I've got to go straight back. The doctor admitted it was the surgerys fault as I was slightly low before they added the injections.


----------



## Steff (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi Becky
 your poor fingers gonna sting .Hope it rises above 5 and you dont have to go back to surgery x


----------



## grovesy (Mar 29, 2017)

Becky1984 said:


> So I am on too much medication so now got to stop taking tablets and stick with one injection a week. I have to test every two hours until I get a reading on 5 or above for a whole day. If it gets below 5, I'm currently at 4.2 try a glass of milk and test again 15mins later if still doesn't come up I've got to go straight back. The doctor admitted it was the surgerys fault as I was slightly low before they added the injections.


Oh no, hope you get back up soon.


----------



## Martin Canty (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi Becky, 3.6 is not horrible... but getting down there.

You need to be testing & am surprised that they didn't give you a meter with Trulicity as this can cause Hypo's, particularly in conjunction with other medications.


----------



## Becky1984 (Mar 29, 2017)

No I didn't realise it was low it wasn't until they said I need to go on a drip that I knew about it. Been given a meter today, although I must have finger tips that don't seem bleed She was very apologetic but this isn't an exact science  what works for some over does it for others


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 29, 2017)

Becky1984 said:


> No I didn't realise it was low it wasn't until they said I need to go on a drip that I knew about it. Been given a meter today, although I must have finger tips that don't seem bleed She was very apologetic but this isn't an exact science  what works for some over does it for others


I take it you are having trouble getting blood when you are pricking, have you tried changing the depth setting on your lancing device yet, other tips, wash your hands in the hottest water you can take, dry thoroughly massage on the way to test prick and shake, go easy on the squeezing as it will cause bruising x


----------



## Becky1984 (Mar 29, 2017)

I didn't know you could do that, I wasn't shown how to do that, I'll try the hot water


----------



## Grogg1 (Mar 29, 2017)

I also find hugging a hot cup of tea for a few seconds gets the blood flowing! Have they showed you how to test.  Use side of your fingers near nail bed. Make sure no food or lotions on your hands which could affect your reading.


----------



## Becky1984 (Mar 30, 2017)

So my blood sugar has now shot up to 8.7 2 hours after breakfast is that good or too high... I wish I knew what I was looking for


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 30, 2017)

Becky1984 said:


> So my blood sugar has now shot up to 8.7 2 hours after breakfast is that good or too high... I wish I knew what I was looking for


Right ok let's start here, what did you have for breakfast and what was your bs sitting at before you had your breakfast x


----------



## grovesy (Mar 30, 2017)

What was it before breakfast.


----------



## Becky1984 (Mar 30, 2017)

6.9 before and a slice of whole grain toast and butter


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 30, 2017)

Becky1984 said:


> 6.9 before and a slice of whole grain toast and butter


Ok so at a 2 hour post meal test you are looking for no more than a 2-3 mmol rise, you have only gone up 1.8 so that is very acceptable x


----------



## grovesy (Mar 30, 2017)

Not to bad a rise.


----------



## Becky1984 (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks everyone.... I'm sorry to ask so many questions...I've gone from 6.9 to 8.7 to now 5.9 should it go up and down so much


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 30, 2017)

Grogg1 said:


> I also find hugging a hot cup of tea for a few seconds gets the blood flowing! Have they showed you how to test.  Use side of your fingers near nail bed. Make sure no food or lotions on your hands which could affect your reading.


Any excuse for a "cuppa" . Sorts the world out


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 30, 2017)

Becky1984 said:


> Thanks everyone.... I'm sorry to ask so many questions...I've gone from 6.9 to 8.7 to now 5.9 should it go up and down so much


That's ok Becky, how long now is it since you had your breakfast, and don't be sorry, ask as many questions as you like until you feel comfortable with things and this could still be years down the line so continue to ask  x


----------



## Becky1984 (Mar 30, 2017)

Breakfast at 7, lunch will be at 13:00, so small up and downs are ok, my nurse said not below 5 but what should be a maximum to look at. I thought as type2 I'd have to be concerned with high numbers??


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 30, 2017)

Yes small ups and downs are fine, 8.7 isn't terribly high, have your GP or team if you have one set ranges for you to be aiming for x


----------



## Becky1984 (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks Kaylz, you have really helped and everyone else


----------



## Becky1984 (Mar 30, 2017)

So after another big drop this afternoon (3.1) and a return to doctors, I'm now signed off work awaiting a specialist.. Feeling kinda lost now, I'm eating healthy in a bid to lose weight, and I seem to be getting worse not better.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 30, 2017)

Becky1984 said:


> So after another big drop this afternoon (3.1) and a return to doctors, I'm now signed off work awaiting a specialist.. Feeling kinda lost now, I'm eating healthy in a bid to lose weight, and I seem to be getting worse not better.


Awww Becky so sorry to hear this , do you know what caused the drop, as I'm not familiar with your type of medication I'm going to ask do you have to eat a certain amount of carbs per day or anything, what else did the DR say to you, I hope your feeling a bit better now x


----------



## Becky1984 (Mar 30, 2017)

No nothing previously but have now told me to have half of slice of toast between meals. Guess ill have to wait to see the specialist. So confused by all this. Also my reading after lunch ( veg soup) being 4.8 was bad enough.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 30, 2017)

That will be to keep your levels topped up and hopefully avoid further drops, did you ask them any questions and if so did they answer them for you x


----------



## Becky1984 (Mar 30, 2017)

No not really I'm not really with it, kinda deer in headlights at the moment. Feel like I should have asked if I needed medication at all if all it does is send me low, it seems I was healthier before knowing I was type2


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 30, 2017)

I would perhaps phone your surgery in the morning and ask for at least a telephone appointment so you could run a few questions by them as it's not fair that you've been left like this hun x


----------



## Grogg1 (Mar 30, 2017)

Your medication is clearly wrong and you need this sorted.  Is there more than one GP in your surgery?  Is there a Diabetic Nurse specialist?   If so demand an appointment with one of them tomorrow.  Have they changed / reduced your medication at all?

Also ring your pharmacist and tell him what meds you are on and how they are lowering your BG.  They are the most knowledgeable people on meds and will hopefully give you good advice.

Sorry if you've already said and I'm just missing it but when were you diagnosed?  What prompted the diagnosis and what was your level when diagnosed?  There are a few knowledgeable people on this forum who could maybe help you with what questions you need to ask of the medical profession etc.


----------



## Becky1984 (Mar 30, 2017)

I was diagnosed about a year ago Hb1a was 54, put straight on to dapagliflozin as I can't take metaformin. Stayed on that for awhile lost 5 stone, 3 months ago added trulicity to combat constant hunger, all was fine until Tuesday. Now this diabetic nurse is telling me my bloods where low just on dapa and shouldn't been on both, so took me of that and left the trulicity but no improvement really I'll go up to 8.7 after breakfast but then drop after lunch and through the afternoon... Nurse rung tonight she is emailing a specialist team.... but what should I be asking, from what I've read my original level wasn't that high, i think I was put on medication as I have a lot of weight to lose... and I have a couple of auto immune conditions


----------



## Grogg1 (Mar 30, 2017)

No your level wasn't that high but not sure how your other medical issues affect you. I was over twice as high as you 4 months ago and put on Metformin. I have severely reduced my carbs to get my blood sugar down and now they are talking of reducing/stopping meds.  However if I return to eating lots of carbs my BG will rise again.

I aim to be under 8 two hours after eating - I've had the odd 9 from eating a pudding!! My waking is anything from 5 -6.8 depending on how I've slept - lack of sleep increases my BG.

I rarely eat breakfast until about 9.30/10am as that's when I get hungry and usually just have 2 sausages - eggs turn me these days.  Then lunch at 1 - this will be low carb i.e. today was Ratatouille from work canteen.  Before food tonight I was 4.4 so I had  2 slices of high protein bread with 2 slices of cheese toasted followed by soy ice-cream and a small handful of Doritos.  Before being diagnosed I would have had slice of toast for breakfast and either pasta, rice or baguette for lunch.  Dinner would have been pasta or rice or potato topped pie!


----------



## Martin Canty (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi Becky, I feel that there is something more going on here.... At the very least a medication review is in order. I'm wondering if Trulicity is right for you, those hypo's should not be happening.


----------



## Valerie73 (Sep 11, 2018)

Becky1984 said:


> I was diagnosed about a year ago Hb1a was 54, put straight on to dapagliflozin as I can't take metaformin. Stayed on that for awhile lost 5 stone, 3 months ago added trulicity to combat constant hunger, all was fine until Tuesday. Now this diabetic nurse is telling me my bloods where low just on dapa and shouldn't been on both, so took me of that and left the trulicity but no improvement really I'll go up to 8.7 after breakfast but then drop after lunch and through the afternoon... Nurse rung tonight she is emailing a specialist team.... but what should I be asking, from what I've read my original level wasn't that high, i think I was put on medication as I have a lot of weight to lose... and I have a couple of auto immune conditions



Hello,
I'm a relapsed diabetec 2 person. Put onto dapagliflozin (dapa) and my blood glucose is gradually going down day by day.  Was up to 30 when first diagnosed and am amazed you were at 54! Tried other meds and now am on dapa as they call it at my doctor's durgery. Also your weight loss is wonderful - well done. With all this success were there any side effects that bothered you? I do get hungrey ...
Valerie


----------



## silentsquirrel (Sep 11, 2018)

Valerie73 said:


> Hello,
> I'm a relapsed diabetec 2 person. Put onto dapagliflozin (dapa) and my blood glucose is gradually going down day by day.  Was up to 30 when first diagnosed and am amazed you were at 54! Tried other meds and now am on dapa as they call it at my doctor's durgery. Also your weight loss is wonderful - well done. With all this success were there any side effects that bothered you? I do get hungrey ...
> Valerie


Can't help with the side effects, never taken dapagliflozin, but think you are confusing Becky's HbA1c of 54 with your fingerprick tests of up to 30 - not measuring the same thing or in the same units!  You would not be anywhere near diabetic with an HbA1c of 30, 48 is the lowest for a diagnosis, with 42 - 47 considered as pre-diabetic.


----------

